# Power jetters electric or gas?



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Thoughts on what's best, do electric top out at certain psi/gpm? 

Thinking of situations where a gas powered wouldn't fly, like in a office building or something


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You can only get just so many HP out of a 120 volt 15 or, 20 amp receptacle before circuit breakers trip...

So yes there are limitations to electric jetting...


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

What's optimal psi / gpm for general drain cleaning


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well that would depend on the size drain you are cleaning, then of course you would want to match the hose and nozzle selection to your machine....


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

4-6" max


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Are you a tick or a flea! plug into the building power supply! :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

2" plastic is all you are gonna jet with a 120volt outlet.

If you want to spend 40 grand you could run a 3 phase generator to power a 40kw motor and that would spin a pump capable of 4000psi/20gpm.

But why not just use gas and string a jumper hose for a fraction of the cost?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> 2" plastic is all you are gonna jet with a 120volt outlet.
> 
> If you want to spend 40 grand you could run a 3 phase generator to power a 40kw motor and that would spin a pump capable of 4000psi/20gpm.
> 
> But why not just use gas and string a jumper hose for a fraction of the cost?


I've roped the hose up through an 8th floor window before...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If the lines are large and you need the jetter inside (industrial), they make propane models, probably cng now. Serco


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info, something to think abiu


----------

